# Sugar scrub recipe with polysorbate 80 yaaay!!!



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 2, 2011)

I just found this sugar scrub recipe that uses the Polysorbate 80 (I love that stuff, amazing) anyways, I don't have the optiphan but I do have phenoserve. But i'm not sure how much to use, any ideas?

http://southernsoapers.com/news/how-to- ... ub-recipe/


----------



## Hazel (Oct 2, 2011)

There should be a recommended usage rate on the container.


----------



## Araseth (Oct 2, 2011)

Oooh I would love to try this recipe too.

As for the preservative I suggest to check back at the supplier you bought it from, they should list it on their website under the product info. If that doesn't work I've found this link: http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Phenoserve-Preservative--pr-435.html It has usage rates, I'm just not sure how reliable they are, I've never used that preservative or that company. Goodluck!


----------



## my2scents (Oct 2, 2011)

Pretty n Plain said:
			
		

> I just found this sugar scrub recipe that uses the Polysorbate 80 (I love that stuff, amazing) anyways, I don't have the optiphan but I do have phenoserve. But i'm not sure how much to use, any ideas?
> 
> http://southernsoapers.com/news/how-to- ... ub-recipe/



I use it at 1%


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks all, sorry, I forgot to put in the % rate of the Phenoserve-Usage Rate: 0.25- 1.0%, only i'm not good with %ages, so if someone more clued in could take a look at the recipe down below and share the %age I would be most greatful.


8 oz Soybean or Corn Oil (or another that you prefer)
4 oz Polysorbate 80
12 oz granulated white sugar (you can add more if you like them stiffer)
6 grams Optiphen Preservative
12 - 15 grams Seaglass fragrance oil (a perfect summer choice, aquatic, spritely, refreshing)
4 - 8 drops Soapalooza Peacock Teal Dye


How is a %age worked out? does it matter if a recipe is using 2 different weights like this one?


----------



## Araseth (Oct 3, 2011)

Umm my maths is rusty and I don't usually work with ounces but I've tried. Hopefully somebody can double check me. In this recipe they've used just under 1% (1%=6.8grams).

For the Phenoserve:

1% = 0.24 oz = 6.8grams

0.25% = 0.06oz = 1.701grams

It's preferable when writing a recipe to use only one weight throughout the recipe, or to write the whole recipe in percentages. It's more accurate and helps other people to read it. To work out a percentage of a recipe you take the total weight, divide it by 100, which gives you 1%, and times it by the percent you want. i.e 7% of 381 (381/100*7) is 26.67.

To work it out backwards you just do reverse. I know that 7% is 26.67g so I'll go 26.67/7*100 = 381. Then I have the total weight again.

So my working out for this was 24oz/100=0.24 then 0.24*0.25= 0.06 (I didn't include the FO because it's 12-15g so there's 4 different recipes to calculate )

Hope that helps, sorry it's so long and like I said hopefully someone will double check and correct me if I'm wrong. ^_^


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 3, 2011)

Araseth, thankyou so very much, I really appreciate you taking the time to help me sort this recipe out, I was surprise the recipe had two types of weights which had me even more confused lol. But thankyou again


----------



## Araseth (Oct 3, 2011)

No problem, glad to help


----------



## Lisars (Nov 3, 2011)

Has anyone tried this recipe? Just wondering if the Poly80 stops the sugar from settling at the bottom of the jar.


----------



## carebear (Nov 3, 2011)

The role of the PS is to emulsify the oils in the scrub with the water from your skin/shower.  It won't likely have much impact on the viscosity of the scrub, or keep the sugar from settling.

This said, I haven't made this recipe so cannot speak to how it behaves as a whole.


----------



## Lisars (Nov 3, 2011)

Gotcha...ty Carebear


----------

